# help removing spark plugs



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

so i was trying to change the spark plugs n theyre real real tight dont wanna break them anyhelp on taking them off?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Pull the wires off. Hold at the boot, if you grab from the wire, you will rip the wire right off. Once the wires are off, take a spark plug socket and twist them out. They sell specific sockets for spark plugs. It has a foam in it, so that you don't ruin the plug.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Ok so if your taking them out you should have extras on hand in case they do break. You cant always guarentee they wont break. Make sure the ratchete and socket are on straight when twisting tighten slightly and then loosen they should come right out and when replacing them make sure to use never seize or its equivelent on the threads--------danfigg


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

Never seize ? Yea I bought spark plugs that's y I'm taking them out but them shuts won't get loose they're the stock 1s didn't want the plug to beak inside the motor


----------



## Grubest63 (Sep 11, 2011)

Do it with the engine cold. Sometimes you got to manhandle them bitches! And they meant Anti-seize.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Make sure you are on reverse. It is an alumium head so they shouldn't be all that tight.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Grubest63 said:


> And they meant Anti-seize.


There is actually a product called never-seize though the trade name is really Never-Seez but it's the same thing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Righty tighty, lefty loosey.


----------

